# NSFW - Miss S. Boudoir



## Robin Usagani

There is always the first of everything.  My first boudoir session.  This was done at her friend's little room.  I will post her friend's session after valentines hopefully.  How did I do for a first timer?


----------



## cgipson1

#4 could get me in trouble, Robin! She's cute! Nice set.. especially for first time!


----------



## 12sndsgood

i really like these. was this just natural lighting or did you light this.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I light some of it. Not sure which one.  Just simple bounced on camera.


----------



## Trever1t

Well done Schwetty! I imagine you used a fast shutter to keep from a shakin'


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice!


----------



## jwbryson1

Did you bring towelettes to clean up all the slobber?


----------



## Joey_Ricard

That's not a "chopstick" in the first pic is it?

Really though - Great set here, really tastefully done R


----------



## One2

Nice job.


----------



## mishele

Hmmmmm.......did we do a little work on #6?? Her belly and leg looks a little wonky.


----------



## IgsEMT

Simple, Clean, I'd probably add a bit more contrast them, to get more depth in the image.
Overall very nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani

Trever1t said:


> Well done Schwetty! I imagine you used a fast shutter to keep from a shakin'


Oh please.......

Ok maybe if I was shooting mishele, misscream or emily.



2WheelPhoto said:


> Nice!


:thumbup:



jwbryson1 said:


> Did you bring towelettes to clean up all the slobber?


I am not you.



Joey_Ricard said:


> That's not a "chopstick" in the first pic is it?
> 
> Really though - Great set here, really tastefully done R


Thanks Joey.



One2 said:


> Nice job.


:thumbup:



mishele said:


> Hmmmmm.......did we do a little work on #6?? Her belly and leg looks a little wonky.


Everyone needs a little help.  She has had 2 kids  



IgsEMT said:


> Simple, Clean, I'd probably add a bit more contrast them, to get more depth in the image.
> Overall very nice!


:thumbup:


----------



## CCericola

I think you did a great job for yoru first boudoir session. She looks very relaxed and that is the HARDEST part. Kudos. The only nit picky thing I don't like is the blue hazy processing. But that is because I'm just not a fan of that style.


----------



## kundalini

Next time, Windex the mirror.


----------



## CCericola

Thanks Kundalini, now all I can see is the spots on the mirror


----------



## kundalini

The devil is in the details.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Well you are off to a full running start for 2012!!! Woo-Hoo!!!

I am not going to go one by one, but will say overall, you have a really nice set and I Love the one with the Hat. (I will also say that I am not a fan of the #7 shot. I think in shots like these the girls have to have pretty
 looking feet or at least polished toes)

Congrats to you for all your forward progressions so far. You keep getting better and better.:thumbup:


----------



## Mach0

Nice job with it. Looks like natural lighting.


----------



## Robin Usagani

kundalini said:


> Next time, Windex the mirror.



Oh snap!  Missed it.



GeorgieGirl said:


> Well you are off to a full running start for 2012!!! Woo-Hoo!!!
> 
> I am not going to go one by one, but will say overall, you have a really nice set and I Love the one with the Hat. (I will also say that I am not a fan of the #7 shot. I think in shots like these the girls have to have pretty
> looking feet or at least polished toes)
> 
> Congrats to you for all your forward progressions so far. You keep getting better and better.:thumbup:



Thanks!



Mach0 said:


> Nice job with it. Looks like natural lighting.


Some all natural, some with bounced flash.


----------



## petto

Those looked really nice. That "little" room did the trick  Light looks very natural and skin tones are even. She also looks very relaxed which prob made it a lot easier. Nice job!!!


----------



## Cpi2011

You have done a great job specially for your first boudoir session. I am so surprised !!


----------



## Railphotog

Nice photos!

Anyone distracted by extensive tattoos on women? Small ones I can overlook, but the arm filling ones don't do a thing for me. Can't see the point myself. Maybe I'm just an olde pharte.


----------



## mishele

BTW.....I wasn't commenting on the girls figure when I said the tummy and leg looked wonky. =) I've had a baby and I know your body doesn't stay the same.....lol Oh I know!! 
Overall, I like the set!! It's nice to see people progress like you have since being here!! Keep up the work!!


----------



## slackercruster

Beautiful girl..good work! 

(Too bad she got the inked up body though.)


----------



## Tee

Another home run.  I love 1 & 3.  The only nit that catches my eye, and take it with some salt, is the straight locked arm in #4.


----------

